# Weapons Aide Memoire



## Blakey (9 Sep 2006)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/equipment/Contents/courses/weapons_package/Weapons_Aide_Memoire.html


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2006)

excellent!


----------



## Centurian1985 (9 Sep 2006)

Very nice guide for when you dont have a janes subscription available!


----------



## foerestedwarrior (11 Sep 2006)

we use AK47s?


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Sep 2006)

Awesome resource... thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Sep 2006)

Proud Forester said:
			
		

> we use AK47s?



No, but if you have to confiscate one, or maybe need to pick one up and use it, for whatever reason, it would be nice if you knew how to clear it or make it work.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (11 Sep 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> No, but if you have to confiscate one, or maybe need to pick one up and use it, for whatever reason, it would be nice if you knew how to clear it or make it work.



Figured as such. I geuse that would be the most common weapon that you may find.


----------



## 2 Cdo (11 Sep 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> No, but if you have to confiscate one, or maybe need to pick one up and use it, for whatever reason, it would be nice if you knew how to clear it or make it work.



Actually we DO use AK47s during training for overseas. We use them on DP3A (Infantry Small Arms course), and various units of the CF carry a number of them, and their variants.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Sep 2006)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Actually we DO use AK47s during training for overseas. We use them on DP3A (Infantry Small Arms course), and various units of the CF carry a number of them, and their variants.



I didn't want to split hairs on a general question. Many of us have had training on them to know what they're about, or how they sound, and being issued for the DHST does not constitute 'use' in the general context of the question. The answer was meant as "No, the average Joe doesn't use them"


----------



## foerestedwarrior (12 Sep 2006)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Actually we DO use AK47s during training for overseas. We use them on DP3A (Infantry Small Arms course), and various units of the CF carry a number of them, and their variants.



mmmm, I didnt know that. Thanks.


----------



## nawk (15 Sep 2006)

I seem to have problems loading the pages on the website.  I can see the blurb on all the weapons but when I click on the say the stripping of the c7/c8 it goes to a blank page.  This occurs with all the different weapons.  Anyone else have this problem or have any suggestions?


----------



## Thorvald (15 Sep 2006)

I had the same issue here with Mozilla Firefox.  It worked fine with Internet Exploder.


----------



## nawk (15 Sep 2006)

Thanks thorvald.  I was using Mozilla Firefox before but it works with Internet Explorer.


----------



## blacktriangle (15 Sep 2006)

Should be very helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## Koenigsegg (15 Sep 2006)

I knew the AK is famous for its simplicity, but Wow...

I finished watching the detailed stripping of the C7, and watched the detailed stripping of the AK-47.  It was funny.  Over in like 5 seconds, two things to do...


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (18 Feb 2009)

Hello all. Hate to be a necro-poster, but this doesn't seem to merit a new thread. Does anyone have any idea as to where the "Aide Memoire" has disappeared to? I know my bookmark sends me to a "404/ not found" page, and using the DND search engine produces the same results.... 
Did "the Memoire" get yanked?

Someone say it ain't so.


----------



## Blakey (18 Feb 2009)

Seems it is now only available on DWAN
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land_force_doctrine_training_system/ex_aita_trg/sub_aide_MemC7.htm


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (19 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the info, Cataract Kid. 
Well, that's a real drag......that thing's great. Any idea why it's DWAN-only now?


----------



## Blakey (19 Feb 2009)

No idear.


----------

